# Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair (Raw Women’s Championship) - WrestleMania



## Clique

_After a wild WWE Elimination Chamber saw Becky Lynch retain the Raw Women’s Championship against Lita, and Bianca Belair survive the gauntlet that is the Elimination Chamber Match, The EST of WWE will get another chance to right the wrongs of last year’s SummerSlam when she squares off with Big Time Becks on The Grandest Stage of Them All.

As first reported by the Dallas Morning News, the clash is officially slated to take place on WrestleMania Saturday.

Since making her return at SummerSlam following the birth of her first child and reclaiming the title she never lost in 26 seconds against Belair, Lynch has been on a tear. Big Time Becks has run through past, present and future champions like Lita, Liv Morgan and even her future opponent Belair.

Belair has been chasing another epic WrestleMania moment, taking a sojourn from her championship hunt to deal with Doudrop before inserting herself back into the title picture. She failed to punch her ticket at Royal Rumble despite reaching the final four and earning the match’s iron-woman status with over 47 minutes in the match. In her last hope for a spot at The Showcase of the Immortals, The EST of WWE conquered the unforgiving Elimination Chamber to secure a rematch with The Vincent Van GOAT.

What fireworks are in store for Dallas as two of the biggest Superstars in WWE once again collide for the Raw Women’s Championship at WrestleMania 38?

Find out at the most stupendous WrestleMania of all time, a two-night event steaming LIVE on Saturday, April 2, and Sunday, April 3, at 8 ET/5 PT on Peacock in the United States and on WWE Network everywhere else._


----------



## leobeast

Oh, we're doing this again?


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Yeah, I will skip the match.


----------



## Mutant God

Should they add a stipulation match or maybe a special referee?


----------



## sara sad

It's time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Incoming boring feud and match.


----------



## Adapting

Hopefully Bianca wins. Tired of boring time Becky Lynch.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495144798734462985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495159188581933061
This match has a story and emotion behind it. I'm totally rooting for Bianca!


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Bianca will squash Becky in 12 seconds because of Lita, which will lead to the climax of the Becky Lynch vs Lita feud.

This is where Lita gets eventually destroyed into retirement by Lynch at Backlash, just like it was implied and foreshadowed during last week's RAW, I'm calling it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Just letting everyone know if Bianca wins(which is likely) there's 0 credible heels for her to feud with after WM. Unless you want more Bianca vs Carmella or Zelina for the 100th time I don't see the point ending Becky's reign. If Becky wins you have Rhea,Alexa, returning Bayley and Asuka for Becky to face which are all more interesting than Bainca's future opponents. Unless a Rhea turns heel I don't see Bianca holding the title that long. 

I would've waited for Summerslam to do Becky vs Bianca again and went with Becky vs Bayley or Becky vs Rhea at WM.


----------



## Ordar

Bianca does not deserve to win titles in successive WMs against Sasha and Becky.
They need to book the double turn if they’re going to put the title on her. Bianca’s character is so so annoying. Question is, will she get cheered over Becky? I think not


----------



## iarwain

I assume Bianca will win and get her feel good Wrestlemania moment, and they'll finally take the belt off of Becky. I'm not a big fan of Belair, but she deserves her shot I suppose.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

iarwain said:


> I assume Bianca will win and get her feel good Wrestlemania moment, and they'll finally take the belt off of Becky. I'm not a big fan of Belair, but she deserves her shot I suppose.



Did you not watch last years WM? Bianca beat Sasha for the title in the day 1 Main Event, how many feel good WM moments does Bianca need? If WWE aren't careful people are going to turn on Bianca real quick.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

People who want Bianca to win, I even want her to beat Becky. Need to realized that she will be feuding with Carmella again, Zelina again, Nikki A.S.H and unless Asuka returns as a heel, then she is out of luck as Raw Woman's Champion. 3 out of 4 of them Bianca already beat in previous years since 2020. Also include Doudrop, yeah Bianca is not going to have credible heels after WM 38.


----------



## ThirdMan

Bianca is more than capable of working heel, as she did that for virtually her entire NXT run, should she not have many credible heel opponents (though Bayley, Asuka, and Lacey could easily work matches with her coming out of Mania). Becky's probably gonna transition back to a face a few months after dropping the belt anyways, leading up to her Mania 39 match with Ronda.


----------



## Oracle

Genuine piss break this match for me couldnt care less about either of them


----------



## tommo010

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Did you not watch last years WM? Bianca beat Sasha for the title in the day 1 Main Event, how many feel good WM moments does Bianca need? If WWE aren't careful people are going to turn on Bianca real quick.


I love how people are acting like Bianca is so hard done by and deserves a "moment" when she dominated the Rumble (had a moment here and at Mania) to Summerslam last year, and whether people like it or not the 16 second loss at Summerslam was needed to turn Becky heel because it was the *only* way to turn her heel. Bianca has been protected since then and even won a few matches she didn't deserve to, I have no interest in this match because is gonna be boring and predictable with a crappy build because Bianca's only go to move for promos is putting EST on the end of every word and saying gurl. 

My only hope coming out of this is Rhea heel turn and taking the title off her in a decent feud. 

Becky will be cooled off for while before building towards her Mania program with Ronda next year.


----------



## TheGunnShow

I'm not surprised this is happening, but I'm disappointed that they're doing a match at WM that they've already done multiple times.


----------



## ThirdMan

tommo010 said:


> I love how people are acting like Bianca is so hard done by and deserves a "moment" when she dominated the Rumble (had a moment here and at Mania) to Summerslam last year, and whether people like it or not the 16 second loss at Summerslam was needed to turn Becky heel because it was the *only* way to turn her heel. Bianca has been protected since then and even won a few matches she didn't deserve to, I have no interest in this match because is gonna be boring and predictable with a crappy build because Bianca's only go to move for promos is putting EST on the end of every word and saying gurl.
> 
> My only hope coming out of this is Rhea heel turn and taking the title off her in a decent feud.
> 
> Becky will be cooled off for while before building towards her Mania program with Ronda next year.


If they trusted Rhea with a mic more, she may have been in this match instead. Bianca is far more confident on the mic than Rhea, regardless of whether they often feed her buzzwords and catch-phrases (they do they same for Sasha and countless others). And Rhea already got a title win at Mania last year as well, and carried the tag-titles throughout the year. She's not "hard-done by" either, and will certainly be a multi-time champion in the years to come.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I like Bianca, hope she wins. Just no dumb overreaction to kickouts please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TheGunnShow said:


> I'm not surprised this is happening, but I'm disappointed that they're doing a match at WM that they've already done multiple times.


This match and Reigns/Brock. Terrible. Biggest show of the year and we are getting rematches as the top matches.


----------



## Blonde

TheGunnShow said:


> I'm not surprised this is happening, but I'm disappointed that they're doing a match at WM that they've already done multiple times.


Don't give up, Asuka could return and be added to the match and win.


----------



## ThirdMan

Lyynch said:


> Don't give up, Asuka could return and be added to the match and win.


I absolutely _adore _Asuka, but please don't give him false-hope. Heh.


----------



## DUD

WWE showing everybody how you should do long term storytelling.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Gay ass shit. Should have been Ripley.


----------



## Vyer

Bianca winning to get her revenge on Becky I predict


----------



## DammitChrist

How do we go from a great Raw Women's Champion in Becky Lynch to a shitty option in Bianca Belair (2 months from now)?

It should've been Rhea Ripley.


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> It should've been Rhea Ripley.


Well, perhaps Charlotte shouldn't have beaten Rhea back in July. You know, when Rhea _was _RAW Women's Champion.


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> Well, perhaps Charlotte shouldn't have beaten Rhea back in July. You know, when Rhea _was _RAW Women's Champion.


Honestly, I really thought Rhea Ripley was going to win back at Money in the Bank then.

However, I do think she lost in hindsight because it looked better for her to be beaten by Charlotte Flair over an opportunistic Nikki Cross the following night.

Anyway, Rhea is 25 years old. I have faith that she'll eventually beat Charlotte more decisively some day since she has all the time in the world barring any injury.


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> Anyway, Rhea is 25 years old. I have faith that she'll eventually beat Charlotte more decisively some day since she has all the time in the world barring any injury.


We'll see. At any rate, she'll win lots of singles titles in the next ten years. And I'm sure she'll get another Mania win this year as well.


----------



## sara sad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495106102584872969


----------



## tommo010

ThirdMan said:


> If they trusted Rhea with a mic more, she may have been in this match instead. Bianca is far more confident on the mic than Rhea, regardless of whether they often feed her buzzwords and catch-phrases (they do they same for Sasha and countless others). And Rhea already got a title win at Mania last year as well, and carried the tag-titles throughout the year. She's not "hard-done by" either, and will certainly be a multi-time champion in the years to come.


Not once did I say Ripley was hard done by either, but I'd like a feud where she came out of it as the champion after Bianca beats Becky. What is pissing me off is this narrative that Bianca "deserves a Mania moment" and frankly she doesm't she had one last year if anyone desrves a "Mania Moment" its Sasha Banks.


----------



## ThirdMan

tommo010 said:


> Not once did I say Ripley was hard done by either, but I'd like a feud where she came out of it as the champion after Bianca beats Becky. What is pissing me off is this narrative that Bianca "deserves a Mania moment" and frankly she doesm't she had one last year if anyone desrves a "Mania Moment" its Sasha Banks.


Most of the people I talk to (elsewhere) aren't saying Bianca "deserves a Mania moment" so much as "they need to sort out what happened at SummerSlam", and it's not even specifically about Bianca, but their treatment of babyface champions, particularly those who are black. Kofi got squashed in nine seconds, Bianca in 26 seconds, and Big E was carelessly discarded in a multi-man match just recently. It's just a bad story if that Becky/Bianca thread is left hanging, and damaging to other babyfaces. PLUS, the new story can be "The Two Women Who Won Mania Main-Events Facing Off", which writes itself.

That said, Sasha absolutely deserves a Mania win, and she'll probably get it this year, either against Bayley or a female Legend like Trish or Lita.

And Rhea's more than likely to pick up another singles title in 2022, and will probably pick up a Mania win over someone this year as well (if Sasha gets a Legend, I'd wager Rhea draws Bayley). She's very young, and has plenty of time to accomplish a lot.


----------



## TheGunnShow

DammitChrist said:


> How do we go from a great Raw Women's Champion in Becky Lynch to a shitty option in Bianca Belair (2 months from now)?
> 
> It should've been Rhea Ripley.


Rhea sucked as champ last year.


----------



## DammitChrist

TheGunnShow said:


> Rhea sucked as champ last year.


Yawn, stop quoting me.


----------



## Cianostays

Yes it's a little predictable but I still think this could be fun. I trust Becky's character work to give us some good promos building up to the match. She's also far more athletic since her return so it wouldn't surprise me if she's saving something special for Mania. She's also big on storytelling and the only logical conclusion is for Bianca to avenge her Summerslam loss. I'll never be sad to see Becky as champion but she doesn't need the title to have big fueds and matches.

Sent from my 5029Y_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

ThEmB0neZ said:


> If WWE aren't careful people are going to turn on Bianca real quick.


That already happened at EC when she was booed for pinning Alexa. Vince getting Becky booed against Lita is the first time it's worked since her terrible gimmick change. Becky, despite her character work being the shits will be getting cheered going into Mania with exception to the small section of BelFlair fans. I have zero interest in this match or feud even as a fan of Becky and liking Bianca before her Charlotte/Cena level push.

Go home heat for Bianca already and possibly Becky too if they keep up the terrible character booking. Becky better retain for a better feud with a more deserving opponent after WM.


----------



## PhunkisonaRoll

Becky only has good matches with people that can carry her so this one should do well. 






sara sad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495106102584872969


The person behind this twitter account is legit the worst


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Bianca needs a clean and decisive victory. No BS that protects Becky. She can tweet her excuses afterwards.


----------



## Ordar

Bianca is waaay too overpushed


----------



## Cianostays

The Boy Wonder said:


> Bianca needs a clean and decisive victory. No BS that protects Becky. She can tweet her excuses afterwards.


I see a decent back and forth type match finishing with Bianca either doing a top rope KOD or multiple KOD's to win. I'd be genuinely surprised if she wins any other way and astonished if Becky retains.

Sent from my 5029Y_EEA using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Just waiting until next year when the real women's main event happens between Becky and Ronda. This is meaningless fodder.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Lame! Ever since they forced Bianca into 'emotional smiling I can't believe this is happening' mode ever since getting the rocket ride now I can't bear her. Can't any top faces in WWE have an edge to them?

Like others have said, should've been Rhea. She has more charisma in ring it's plain to see and she gets better every time you see her.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

It still feels heatless considering they haven't bothered with Bianca keeping the tension alive with Becky since last year you really should keep the story working quietly in reserve even if both women have their hands full in the meantime when you want to build something reoccurring like this for a big match.

Also wouldn't surprise me if Becky refused to work Alexa for some reason other than insecurity.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

WWE is a horrible track record when it comes to booking matches between their top black stars versus their top white stars. It wouldn't shock me if they had Becky defeat Bianca at WM.


----------



## VodooPimpin

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Just letting everyone know if Bianca wins(which is likely) there's 0 credible heels for her to feud with after WM. Unless you want more Bianca vs Carmella or Zelina for the 100th time I don't see the point ending Becky's reign. If Becky wins you have Rhea,Alexa, returning Bayley and Asuka for Becky to face which are all more interesting than Bainca's future opponents. Unless a Rhea turns heel I don't see Bianca holding the title that long.
> 
> I would've waited for Summerslam to do Becky vs Bianca again and went with Becky vs Bayley or Becky vs Rhea at WM.


Ya I think if Bianca wins her reign will be very big E like. I feel like she can be a bit boring. Tired of the whole braid gimmick


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Cianostays said:


> I see a decent back and forth type match finishing with Bianca either doing a top rope KOD or multiple KOD's to win. I'd be genuinely surprised if she wins any other way and astonished if Becky retains.


Rousey being back makes it possible that Becky might retain. Becky has bragged about not losing the RAW Women's Championship since she won it from Rousey at WM 35. If she loses the title to Bianca she won't be able to use that in next year's build up.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Boy Wonder said:


> Rousey being back makes it possible that Becky might retain. Becky has bragged about not losing the RAW Women's Championship since she won it from Rousey at WM 35. If she loses the title to Bianca she won't be able to use that in next year's build up.


She's bragging about it as a heel. She should be a face again by the time she faces Rousey. To be honest, their match shouldn't even _be_ for a title: it doesn't need it. You can take the SD title off Rousey (assuming she beats Flair at Mania) beforehand in a Fatal-4-Way, where someone else takes the pin. And if they decide to do the Becky vs Ronda match BEFORE next year's Mania, just do the long-delayed 4HW match at Mania, and it also won't need a title involved. Ronda can put over someone like Rhea or Bianca on the way out, at Mania 39.


----------



## Not Lying

Becky will lose here, and take some time off maybe. The story's been nicely told, beat her in 26s, She needs this loss to revert back to a more serious character to build for the match with Ronda. 

Becky/Bianca haven't fought many times as people claim.

26s SummerSlam
No Contest ER
3-way with Sasha CJ
on RAW, Becky won using the ropes

Becky screwed Bianca from the Rumble #1 contender match

Now, we're here. Ideally, they shouldn't have had this match on RAW. They've built this feud nicely for 8 months.,


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

VodooPimpin said:


> Ya I think if Bianca wins her reign will be very big E like. I feel like she can be a bit boring. Tired of the whole braid gimmick


Her first reign in 2021 felt like Big E's already, it was incredibly underwhelming and bland just like her persona. This one will be even worse unless they give her a better gimmick. It appears that shes going to be getting the Charlotte/Cena/Roman push though which is unwarranted and also never works no matter who the star is.



yeahbaby! said:


> Lame! Ever since they forced Bianca into 'emotional smiling I can't believe this is happening' mode ever since getting the rocket ride now I can't bear her. Can't any top faces in WWE have an edge to them?
> 
> Like others have said, should've been Rhea. She has more charisma in ring it's plain to see and she gets better every time you see her.


It definitely 100% should have been Rhea. She has much more upside, better in the ring, more charisma and range and her vs a chicken shit Becky would have worked. They need to repackage Bianca Belair, give us something more like the photos minus the ponytail, and preferably a heel, but a badass babyface who doesn't cry every time they win a big match, isn't dancing and always smiling would be a welcomed change for Bianca, especially if they're trying to display her as a strong black woman. There's nothing about her that feels real or resonates as a person, which WWE is great at doing sadly. I'm not saying she is disingenuous or fake as a person like a Banks or Flair is, but her gimmick feels completely bankrupt of anything of human substance, unless you like 6th grade level cartoon characters.






Man, what happened to this version of Bianca Belair? This is who should show up at Wrestlemania rather than what were going to get. This 2019 Wargames match is fantastic too, and feels bigger than whats being booked between Lynch/BelFlair for Mania this year.


----------



## Reil

Things are only going to get worse for Bianca reaction wise when you have women like Io on her way up who is just as athletic, and one can make the argument that WWE treats its Asian talent way worse than its Black talent in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Chris22

I'm not thrilled with another Becky/Bianca match but it is what it is and I guess Bianca is getting her revenge for the SummerSlam debacle/loss. I think Bianca will win and then hold the title until she loses it to Rhea at SummerSlam. They've kinda set up that Bianca always beats Rhea when it matters most. The Royal Rumble, the recent gauntlet match and now the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## TheGunnShow

What they should do is add Asuka to this and have her pin Becky to win, then they can do Asuka vs Bianca. But they won't.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Chris22 said:


> I'm not thrilled with another Becky/Bianca match but it is what it is and I guess Bianca is getting her revenge for the SummerSlam debacle/loss. I think Bianca will win and then hold the title until she loses it to Rhea at SummerSlam. They've kinda set up that Bianca always beats Rhea when it matters most. The Royal Rumble, the recent gauntlet match and now the Elimination Chamber.


Someone who gets it


----------



## TheGunnShow

Bianca should lost the belt to Asuka.


----------



## ThirdMan

TheGunnShow said:


> Bianca should lost the belt to Asuka.


How old are you? I'm not criticizing, I just want some framework for your thought-process. I don't need an exact number.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Reil said:


> Things are only going to get worse for Bianca reaction wise when you have women like Io on her way up who is just as athletic, and one can make the argument that WWE treats its Asian talent way worse than its Black talent in the grand scheme of things.


Io Shirai is certainly contender for the best female wrestler on the planet at the moment, she's in a top 5 discussion and oozes charisma despite having to say much of anything. Certainly the best Japanese wrestler they have in the company by a long shot. She will get paired with Asuka on the main roster for the same reasons Los Letharios is together, Persia and Indi are together. WWE likes to stick people of a certain country together. Outside of Asuka in recent years Asian women certainly have been misused more than anyone in WWE going back to Gail Kim. African women has not been the case in the last decade.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hopefully, Becky Lynch says or does something that overshadows Bianca Belair’s undeserved moment at Wrestlemania 38.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

DammitChrist said:


> Hopefully, Becky Lynch says or does something that overshadows Bianca Belair’s undeserved moment at Wrestlemania 38.


No doubt this will happen. If Becky loses to Bianca it won't be the last time you see her that night. I would expect Becky to involve herself in the Charlotte/Ronda match. If Becky loses they will do everything they can to make her look immediately strong.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500652463883534339
I’m excited for this match. I know Becky and Bianca are about to show out!


----------



## Stevieg1993

Is this going to be a Hair Vs Title match? That's how it feels like it's built to. If Bianca loses she has her her cut off. I'm pretty damn sure she's winning though. Then Charlotte comes out and challenges her then beats her and Charlotte becomes undisputed champion.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Rooting for Becky to beat Bianca on 16 seconds instead of 26 seconds.


----------



## DammitChrist

Victor Chaos said:


> Rooting for Becky to beat Bianca on 16 seconds instead of 26 seconds.


Yep, Becky Lynch winning this Saturday is the only good option, and the MUCH better storytelling here is having her drop the Raw Women’s talent to a superior talent like Rhea Ripley in the future.

Bianca Belair winning would be a joke, and it was hilarious seeing her get squashed at Summerslam last year (as she should’ve).


----------



## The Boy Wonder

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, Becky Lynch winning this Saturday is the only good option, and the MUCH better storytelling here is having her drop the Raw Women’s talent to a superior talent like Rhea Ripley in the future.
> 
> Bianca Belair winning would be a joke, and it was hilarious seeing her get squashed at Summerslam last year (as she should’ve).


A better option would be Becky retaining by cheating. She comes out the next night bragging about how no one has been able to beat her. She then issues an open challenge to anyone except Bianca. Bayley comes out to her old music and beats Becky in less than 26 seconds with the Bayley-To-Belly.

That's how to tell a story.

BTW, Bayley has been spotted in Dallas. I'm fine with Becky retaining as long as she drops the title the next night in quick fashion.


----------



## Not Lying

I see Bianca winning and turning heel. 

It feels like this is the direction now. This Becky promo feels like it's foreshadowing the turn where Bianca is the one who sells her soul for the title.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Definition of Technician said:


> I see Bianca winning and turning heel.
> 
> It feels like this is the direction now. This Becky promo feels like it's foreshadowing the turn where Bianca is the one who sells her soul for the title.


Good catch. It would be an interesting story if Bianca cheated in order to beat Becky at WM. We've rarely seen a babyface take a shortcut in a big match. That's one way to turn Bianca. A heel turn could be likely since it looks like The Street Profits are in the process of doing the same.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Double turn at Mania please. It's the only way to pay off this terrible rehash feud, especially if we have to suffer through Bianca with the belt again. Becky is a natural face, Bianca a natural heel that needs a hot and hard gimmick.

If Bianca unfortunately wins as a face..

Becky _MUST_ jump BelFlair while she's crying and celebrating after the match and cut off her braid.

If Bianca unfortunately wins in the process of a heel turn..

Have Bianca beat the piss out of Becky and instantly face turn Becky on Raw the next night.

If Becky wins as a heel..

Have her win _AND_ cut off Biancas braid before moving Bianca away from the title picture right after Mania.

If Becky wins and face turns have Bianca do some brutal shit to her with a chair(or cut more hair off) before or after losing the match.


----------



## Tomzy95

Match of the night 

So much better than the ‘main event’

These two went IN and should be so proud


----------



## The People's H2O

Match of the night, hands down.

At this point, it's safe to say that Bianca is a big match player.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Becky was right



http://imgur.com/a/YhzKV4p


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll admit that I bought the 1st Manhandle Slam as a finish considering what happened at Summerslam. That was a good way to call back to how this feud started and make fans think they could do it again.

Match had a couple of clunky moments to start but once things got going man this was a lot of fun. The finish with everything from the Manhandle Slam on the steps to the finish of Bianca nailing the KOD for the win was awesome.


----------



## stew mack

Ordar said:


> Bianca does not deserve to win titles in successive WMs against Sasha and Becky.
> They need to book the double turn if they’re going to put the title on her. Bianca’s character is so so annoying. Question is, will she get cheered over Becky? I think not



bro she does a 450, can lift 450 pounds, is cute as fuck and is decent halfway on the mic. what more the fuck do you want?


----------



## Old School Icons

Excellent match, not surprising given the calibre of the two involved and unsurprisingly a lot better than the so called bigger womans match that happened later on.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Well done Becky. I thought it was a great match right up until the fake finish. Then the ending that followed which actually reduced it.

Becky reminded me of Diana from V, bless her heart


----------



## yeahbaby!

Fantastic match. Great stuff. Both really brought their working boots and Becky especially was top notch.


----------

